# LT headers in Texas



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

An exhaust shop in Houston has informed me LTs are not state emission legal in Tx but the shorty headers are. With the LTs the O2 sensor wiring requires modification and reprogramming to keep from setting trouble codes. Read up on them (shorties) and found that they're only 1-5/8" diameter and everyone on the forums swear by the LTs and that 1-3/4 or 1-7/8" is the way to go depending on other engine mods. My plans are for SC down the road after beefing up the drivetrain and suspension. Would SC work well without the LTs? I saw where the ZL1 comes stock without headers so....
Anybody know of a manufacturer that makes shortys that are 1-3/4" diameter? This way I think I could get good flow and be legal. May have to get them custom built? If there are any Texas owners out there that know a way around this, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is nowhere in the United States where LTs are "legal". That's why they have that little disclaimer of "for off road use only". Anything that moves the OEM cats isn't allowed. I don't know about where you are. Sniffer or inspection tests won't pass but I know of many, many in Texas with LTs. The answer then is find another shop or get a buddy and install them yourself.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, with all the GTOs and Camaros in Texas I've read about that have LTs there's got to be a few shops around here that will pass them so I'm not gonna bother about shorty headers. I know the sound level will go up but don't want drone so am thinking X pipe with Magnaflow or Borla on the end or should I keep the resonator and forget the X pipe?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With a X and those muffs you should be fine. Located in the '04 position is even better


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

It shouldnt be too hard to find a shop that will pass your car in Texas. I just went to a shop that I had some body work done at and they passed me with no problems. I would try going somewhere that has also done work for you since they will already know you.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

boosted6.0gto said:


> It shouldnt be too hard to find a shop that will pass your car in Texas. I just went to a shop that I had some body work done at and they passed me with no problems. I would try going somewhere that has also done work for you since they will already know you.


Yeah, have been going to the same place for years so hoping won't be a problem. Will probably get inspected right before putting on the exhaust system just to give me a year. 
Have read where they are a real knuckle buster to install, you can either raise the engine off the mounts or remove the power steering unit but have to be careful of the fluid lines so now I'm searching for a shop that will do it in West Houston area. So far looks like about $3500-$4000 parts and labor.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

You can save on the labor and DIY. It is not that difficult, lower the steering rack, the lines are not that difficult to re install. If you search, you can find many install write ups for step by step. I installed my headers in my garage over the winter with the car 2 feet off the ground standard tools, by myself. Take your time and use common sense, do your research or if your in Minnesota I can help.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

SWGOAT said:


> You can save on the labor and DIY. It is not that difficult, lower the steering rack, the lines are not that difficult to re install. If you search, you can find many install write ups for step by step. I installed my headers in my garage over the winter with the car 2 feet off the ground standard tools, by myself. Take your time and use common sense, do your research or if your in Minnesota I can help.


Thanks, I'll do a search for install directions and it may change my mind. You must have a helluva jack to get the car 2 feet off the ground! Appreciate the offer to help but Minnesota in December?? Not for this Texas boy. LOL! My goat is a handful in rain, let alone snow or ice. But again, thanks for the offer. I appreciate it.


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Installing LT's is a challenge but not impossible. Read everything you can on this site and the other one. I hate to say it but the first time is a bitch, find someone in the area that has done it already. Knowledge is king here. 

Best advise, have the right tools on hand and sometimes having more light from above is better then light from below. Air tools are very helpful for dismantling but work with hand tools for assembly.


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

johni53 said:


> Thanks, I'll do a search for install directions and it may change my mind. You must have a helluva jack to get the car 2 feet off the ground! Appreciate the offer to help but Minnesota in December?? Not for this Texas boy. LOL! My goat is a handful in rain, let alone snow or ice. But again, thanks for the offer. I appreciate it.


Tx boy? Where are you located. I'm in San Antonio or at least I will be in a month. I'd be willing to give hand if you are local. I've done it a few times. It's really not that bad. There is countless install threads. If you can get ahold of a lift it will make things a hell of a lot easier.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

